# foals playing in the snow



## yankee_minis (Dec 13, 2007)

I took these pics and posted them somewhere else here but thought they were too good not to share with everybody. Of course you have to imagine my joy and how much fun I had watching them... that's why they're so good! LOVE 'EM!



























Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 13, 2007)

They sure do look like they're having a good 'ol time! You can keep the snow...(altho it's beautiful) but could you send some of that sunshine this way?


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 13, 2007)

i agree with Sterling you can keep the snow :Cold-Scared :Cold-Scared

but CUTE pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## Shari (Dec 13, 2007)

I would be smiling too,, if I had them running around playing at my place! Is so much fun watching the horses play in and enjoy the snow!


----------



## yankee_minis (Dec 14, 2007)

We got snow early this year and it appears that it will stick around for Christmas. Lots of years we don't get snow until January. I was hoping to keep the ground dry so I could practice some driving on our track. But now I need sleigh runners if I'm going to do that! And a path so the horse isn't up to his belly in snow! lol

I am not complaining about snow for Christmas though. It's pretty and helps get us in the spirit early!


----------



## wantminimore (Dec 15, 2007)

It looks like they're having lots of fun. You have a bit more snow then we do and tomorrow you'll probably get more then us again.

Leslie


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pics



. I also like to watch my gang going out and frolicking in the snow. I know many times people will say I don't know how you stand being in the colder climate but they don't understand that the horses really do love it. Starting in Fall my horses feel GREAT. No bugs, no heat and humidity and as I say "let the games begin". You know they are enjoying themselve when they go out of the barn like a bunch of school kids being let out of school for their break, lol, and they run and run and buck and kick and play with each other. Yep, sure brings a smile to my face



Now if only I could feel like they do about the colder and snowy weather


----------



## twister (Dec 15, 2007)

Fun pictures they brought a smile to my face too, thanks for sharing.

Yvonne


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 15, 2007)

Brings a smile to me too

but I'd rather just see it in pictures instead of in person

lucky us we are just suppose to get rain again

thank you , thank you , thank you

Lori


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 16, 2007)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## tnovak (Dec 17, 2007)

Wish I was sitting on the fencing watching them in person!


----------

